# Fall Open House at RLD Hobbies



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Our Fall Open House will be Sept 29 & 30 2017

We will provide Lunch & Drinks both days
It is a battery power or Live Steam set up. bring your trains and run on the store layout.
it will be live streamed on youtube



Here is our first run on the Layout


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

This is a blast to all who have not gone. Highly recommended. Hats off to Robbie and his family for this hospitality over 2 days of fun! My wife and I along with my friend Steve should be there early Saturday morning baring no changes in what shift I am on at work. The curves are huge, excellent for live steamers needing such large diameter curves, layout is tripple track with large staging yard. Mike


----------

